# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Mỹ >  Du lịch Hoa Kỳ kết hợp thăm thân

## Golden Tours

*Du lịch Hoa Kỳ kết hợp thăm thân*
*    LOS ANGELES - LAS VEGAS  

     7 ngày – 6 đêm**Ngày 1 : TP.HCM – LOS ANGELES (Ăn tối)    * 


Quý khách tập trung tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất đáp chuyến bay đi Los Angeles, thành phố lớn nhất tiểu bang California và lớn thứ nhì tại Hoa Kỳ. Đến Los Angeles, xe và hướng dẫn viên đưa đoàn đi ăn tối, sau đó về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.  


*Ngày 2: LOS ANGELES – UNIVERSAL STUDIO (Ăn ba bữa)*
-        Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Xe và HDV đưa đoàn đi tham quan:
•    Đại lộ Hollywood còn được gọi là Đại lộ Danh vọng với những ngôi sao điện ảnh, đạo diễn ...những người đã cống hiến tài năng của họ cho ngành “Nghệ Thuật Thứ Bảy” như Tom Hank, Denzel Washington, Leonardo Decaprio, Julia Robert
•    Nhà hát Trung Hoa  – Mann’s Chinese Theatre, nơi lưu lại những vết chân, chữ ký, bàn tay,… của những nhân vật nổi tiếng của điện ảnh Hoa Kỳ và thế giới: Harrison Ford, Marilyn Monroe ...

•    Nhà hát Kodak – nơi tổ chức lễ trao giải Oscars hàng năm.

-        Ăn trưa, đoàn vào tham quan:
•    Universal Studio – phim trường nổi tiếng thế giới, Quý khách sẽ tận mắt chứng kiến những kỹ xảo tuyệt vời của nghệ thuật điện ảnh Hollywood với tour dạo quanh phim trường bằng xe, xem các bộ phim 3D, 4D như Shrak, Terminator II …hoặc cùng tham dự các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh ngay trong phim trường mà không phải tốn thêm một khoản chi phí nào cả.
-        Ăn tối tại nhà hàng, về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi 

*Ngày 3: LOS ANGELES – LAS VEGAS (Ăn ba bữa)*
-        Sau khi dùng điểm tâm, trả phòng. Khởi hành đi Las Vegas, thành phố được đánh giá là “giàu có và phát triển nhất nước Mỹ vào năm 1997. Las Vegas là thành phố đông dân nhất ở tiểu bang Nevada,  thủ phủ của quận Clark, và là thành phổ nổi tiếng thế giới với các khu nghỉ dưỡng, sòng bạc và các loại hình giải trí siêu hiện đại. Trên đường đi ghé:
•    Mua sắm tại Shopping outlet Barstow.
-        Ăn trưa. Đến Las Vegas, Quý khách nhận phòng khách sạn. Ăn tối. 
-        Tự do tham quan các khách sạn Flamingo, MGM, Ceasar Palace, New York New York,… với mỗi khách sạn là một kiến trúc khác nhau, lạ mắt và độc đáo.và thưởng thức các show biểu diễn ngoài trời miễn phí: show phun nước, Viking show, show ánh sáng, núi lửa phun trào,… hoặc thử vận may tại các sòng bài. 
*Ngày 4: LAS VEGAS (Ăn ba bữa)*
-        Sau khi ăn sáng, Quý khách tham quan và chụp hình tại:
•    Đập nước Hoover Dam cung cấp điện cho toàn bộ thành phố Las Vegas, công ty sản xuất chocolate, vườn Cactus -        Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng, Quý khách mua sắm tại:
•    Las Vegas Premium outlet, Fashion outlet•    Hoặc các mall nổi tiếng như Nordstrom, Macy’s với hơn 120 nhà thiết kế thời trang cho các mặt hàng nổi tiếng luôn có những chương trình giảm giá
-        Ăn tối. Tự do khám phá cuộc sống về đêm của thành phố này hoặc về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi hay xem show diễn nghệ thuật (show O, Jubilee, La Rever …) (chi phí tự túc).

*Option đi thăm kỳ quan Grand Canyon nguyên ngày, phụ thu 3,600,000 VNĐ/khách:* 


The Grand Canyon là một trong 7 Kỳ quan Thiên nhiên của Thế giới, ngắm nhìn dòng sông Colorado và trải nghiệm cảm giác đi trực thăng sát vách núi dựng đứng, đi trên Skywalk - cây cầu kính trong suốt treo bên sườn núi ở độ cao 4,000 feet so với mực sông Colorado và là một công trình nhân tạo cao nhất Thế giới - từ đây có thể chiêm ngưỡng toàn cảnh Canyon.  

*Ngày 5: LAS VEGAS – LOS ANGELES – VIỆT NAM (Ăn ba bữa)*


Dùng điểm tâm, trả phòng. Xe đưa đoàn về lại Los Angeles, trên đi ghé mua sắm tại các outlets. Ăn trưa, ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay về Việt Nam. 


*Ngày 6: TRÊN MÁY BAY* 

*Ngày 7:  VIỆT NAM*


Đến sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, kết thúc chương trình du lịch. Chào tạm biệt và hẹn gặp lại.

*Giá dịch vụ:*
*44.690.000 VNĐ (dịch vụ) + 6.300.000 VNĐ (thuế hàng không) = 50.990.000 VNĐ/khách**                                                 (Áp dụng cho đoàn từ 15 khách trở lên)*

Lưu ý: Nếu đoàn khởi hành có số lượng từ 10 – 14 khách, phụ thu: 6.000.000 VNĐ/1 khách

Qúy khách có thể ở lại thăm thân sau khi kết thúc chuyến đi trong thời gian visa nhập cảnh còn hạn

*Bao gồm:*
-        Vé máy bay như chương trình: SGN –  LAX – SGN 
-        Thuế các loại theo qui định của hãng hàng không 6.300.000 VNĐ (có thể thay đổi lúc xuất vé). 
-        Khách sạn 3,4 sao (tiêu chuẩn phòng đôi hoặc phòng ba)
-        Tại Las Vegas: Bally’s resort hotel hoặc tương đương 
-        Tại Los Angeles: Huntington Beach hotel hoặc tương đương 
-        Ăn uống, phí tham quan, vận chuyển như chương trình.
-        Hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyến nhiệt tình, giàu kinh nghiệm. 
-        Bảo hiểm du lịch (mức bồi thường tối đa 1.050.000.000VNĐ/trường hợp đối với khách dưới 65 tuổi và                  525.000.000VNĐ/trường hợp đối với khách từ 65 tuổi trở lên).
-        Tất cả các vấn đề liên quan đến bảo hiểm do công ty bảo hiểm chịu trách nhiệm và chi trả). 
-        Quà của Golden Tours: nón, túi du lịch, bao da hộ chiếu.

*Không bao gồm:*
-        Hộ chiếu (còn giá trị 06 tháng tính đến ngày về VN)
-        Lệ phí phỏng vấn: 3.440.000 VNĐ (Phí dịch vụ nếu khách rớt visa).
-        Phụ thu phòng đơn: 5.500.000 VNĐ/1 khách cho  4 đêm tại khách sạn
-        Tiền tip cho hướng dẫn viên và tài xế địa phương : 126.000 VNĐ/khách/ngày. 
-        Các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình, chi phí hành lý quá cước, chi phí điện thoại,...
-        Phụ thu phí xăng dầu tăng tại thời điểm xuất vé (nếu có).

*Ghi chú:* 
-        Trẻ em dưới 02 tuổi: 30% giá tour + thuế các loại (không giường, ngủ ghép chung với người lớn).
-        Trẻ em từ 02 tuổi đến dưới 12tuổi: 75% giá tour + thuế các loại (không giường, ngủ ghép chung với người lớn).
-        Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên bằng giá tour người lớn.
-        Trình tự các điểm tham quan trong chương trình có thể thay đổi tùy vào các yếu tố khách quan: thời tiết, giao thông, xe cộ,... nhưng vẫn đảm bảo các điểm trong chương trình. 



* Golden Tours Kính Chúc Quý Khách Một Chuyến Du Lịch Vui Vẻ.*

----------

